# Saw Tool in Pheonix



## Aaron (Sep 11, 2006)

seen Tool! nuff said


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 11, 2006)

Discuss. nuff said.


----------



## Aaron (Sep 11, 2006)

ive never seen a performance that good, but somebody hit maynard with a bottle of water and he quit singing through the pot and 46&2, but the rest was incredible.


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 11, 2006)

I wish I was there, Tool always puts on an awesome show.


----------



## Durero (Sep 11, 2006)

Saw them in Vancouver. They were fantastic.
enjoyed the show better that the Lateralus toor, but also saw them on the Undertow toor which was one of the best concerts I've seen in my life.


----------



## darren (Sep 11, 2006)

Aaron said:


> seen Tool! nuff said


Is that something like "I _saw_ Tool"?


----------



## Aaron (Sep 12, 2006)

darren said:


> Is that something like "I _saw_ Tool"?




Somthing like that


----------



## DelfinoPie (Sep 12, 2006)

Aaron said:


> but somebody hit maynard with a bottle of water and he quit singing through the pot and 46&2, but the rest was incredible.



FFS I hate when people do that...even to artists I don't like, its so disrespectful to them. I bet if you asked those people why they did it, in retrospect they would be thinking "Jeez, you're right -- I'm a fucking knob."

Glad to hear you had a good time bro, I'm seeing them in Cardiff on November 30th. They're my favourite band and its the first time I've seen them live .


----------



## Dormant (Sep 12, 2006)

DelfinoPie said:


> FFS I hate when people do that...even to artists I don't like, its so disrespectful to them. I bet if you asked those people why they did it, in retrospect they would be thinking "Jeez, you're right -- I'm a fucking *knob."*
> 
> Glad to hear you had a good time bro, I'm seeing them in Cardiff on November 30th. They're my favourite band and its the first time I've seen them live .



Just for reference Martin, it's Nob not Knob when used as a derogatory remark. Knob refers to 'knob' of butter.  

I saw Tool this year. Dissapointed. That's all I can be bothered to say.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Sep 12, 2006)

Dormant said:


> Just for reference Martin, it's Nob not Knob when used as a derogatory remark. Knob refers to 'knob' of butter.



Pff, you say 'tomato' I say 'potato'  lol


----------



## keithb (Sep 12, 2006)

Dormant said:


> Just for reference Martin, it's Nob not Knob when used as a derogatory remark. Knob refers to 'knob' of butter.
> 
> I saw Tool this year. Dissapointed. That's all I can be bothered to say.



You're going to correct that but let 'seen Tool' slide?


----------



## Drew (Sep 12, 2006)

I've been kinda ignoring this thread for a while due to the title, but I finally broke down and flexed my grammatical might at it. 

I feel better.


----------



## darren (Sep 12, 2006)

Dormant said:


> Just for reference Martin, it's Nob not Knob when used as a derogatory remark. Knob refers to 'knob' of butter.


I beg to differ (and so does the Oxford American Dictionary):

*knob* |n?b| noun a rounded lump or ball, esp. at the end or on the surface of something.  a handle on a door or drawer shaped like a ball.  a rounded button for adjusting or controlling a machine.  a small lump of a substance : add a knob of butter or margarine.  a prominent round hill.  (vulgar slang) a penis.

*nob* 1 |n?b| noun Brit., informal a person of wealth or high social position.


----------



## Aaron (Sep 12, 2006)

Drew said:


> I've been kinda ignoring this thread for a while due to the title, but I finally broke down and flexed my grammatical might at it.
> 
> I feel better.




sorry for my horrible grammer


----------



## Dormant (Sep 12, 2006)

keithb said:


> You're going to correct that but let 'seen Tool' slide?



Seeing as Darren already mentioned it I didn't see any point in reinforcing it.  (Oh and I was also generally just taking the piss but nevermind ...) 



Darren said:


> I beg to differ (and so does the Oxford American Dictionary):
> 
> knob |n?b| noun a rounded lump or ball, esp. at the end or on the surface of something. &#8226; a handle on a door or drawer shaped like a ball. &#8226; a rounded button for adjusting or controlling a machine. &#8226; a small lump of a substance : add a knob of butter or margarine. &#8226; a prominent round hill. &#8226; (vulgar slang) a penis.
> 
> nob 1 |n?b| noun Brit., informal a person of wealth or high social position.



 Cheers Darren!

Hmmm ... Interesting. I would point out that the British description is actually incorrect in modern day usage. It's grown to encompass idiot's, prat's etc. Wealth has very little to do with the term. Reference - this girl is a nob: 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=9ZSpmBnd-Ec

But hey, what can you expect from the Oxford *American *Dictionary?  (Do they even know that Oxford is in England?  Yes I know I'm being facile before anyone mentions the fallacy and irrelevance of what I have just said).

Additionally, I would be interested to know if American's actually use the term 'knob' in an insulting slang format?  As far as I was aware they didn't (Please correct me if I'm wrong).



Aaron said:


> sorry for my horrible grammer



And because I am am a complete wanker - grammar


----------



## 2powern (Sep 12, 2006)

^ Knob with a k is how we spell it up here.


----------



## Naren (Sep 12, 2006)

Dormant said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=9ZSpmBnd-Ec



Wow. That girl is a nob.



Dormant said:


> And because I am am a complete wanker - grammar



And you are a complete wanker.


----------



## Azyiu (Sep 12, 2006)

We have a ton of grammer police here, but no one noticed the obvious... it's *PHOENIX*!!!


----------



## DelfinoPie (Sep 13, 2006)

Dormant said:


> Hmmm ... Interesting. I would point out that the British description is actually incorrect in modern day usage. It's grown to encompass idiot's, prat's etc. Wealth has very little to do with the term. Reference - this girl is a nob:
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=9ZSpmBnd-Ec



Ok we've completely arsed all over this thread with pedanticity (if thats even a word) and we've strayed into irrelevance and elephants.

That girl in that video is not only a knob/nob, but also a bell end, a peenarse and a jam rag. Ah colloquialisms are fun. She also reminded me of a tutor on my old course at University, the tutor who in my eyes had a questionable PhD as she was thick as a plank and teaching out of a book (that she didn't write) for the entire year.

Anyway, WHOOO TOOL!

What was the setlist?


----------



## b3n (Sep 13, 2006)

Dormant said:


> I saw Tool this year. Dissapointed. That's all I can be bothered to say.



I thought it was awesome. Maybe i'm easily impressed


----------



## Makelele (Sep 13, 2006)

I saw them at Ruisrock this year, and I have to say it was an awesome gig. One of the best gigs I've ever been to.


----------



## Aaron (Sep 13, 2006)

Set list
1.stinkfist
2.the pot
3.46&2
3.schism
4.rosetta stoned
5.lateralus
6.aenima
7.wings for marie(pt.1)
8.10,000 days(pt.2)


----------



## Drew (Sep 13, 2006)

Azyiu said:


> We have a ton of grammer police here, but no one noticed the obvious... it's *PHOENIX*!!!



Fuck, I don't live there...


----------



## Azyiu (Sep 13, 2006)

^ so you admit you can't spell?  (j/k)


----------



## Naren (Sep 13, 2006)

Azyiu said:


> ^ so you admit you can't spell?  (j/k)



Obviously you can't. It's "grammar."


----------



## Azyiu (Sep 13, 2006)

^ oops!


----------



## Shawn (Sep 13, 2006)

I would love to see Tool live. I had the chance in the summer of '98 but I missed out big time.  At least I got to go to New Orleans though. 



Aaron said:


> Set list
> 1.stinkfist
> 2.the pot
> 3.46&2
> ...



Cool setlist^


----------



## Drew (Oct 1, 2006)

Aaron said:


> Set list
> 1.stinkfist
> 2.the pot
> 3.46&2
> ...




I saw them Friday night - the setlist was pretty similar, although I'm remembering Jambi in there somewhere, and I think Lateralus and Aenima were done as an encore - the guys finished 10,000 Days and just all went down and sat in the center of the stage for a while, and just chilled there. Danny Carey, I believe, pulled out a lighter and held it up, and suddenly the outdoor amphitheater we were at was this sea of lighter flames - no music or anything, just this ocean of light. Lighters at gigs are kind of a cliche, but somehow the way they did it was just a really incredible experience. 

Strangely, way more people were singing along for Tool than any other band I've ever gone to see - if memorable experience #1 was looking up to see the sea of lighters filling the arena, experience #2 was being part of a crowd of maybe 20,000 all singing along at the top of our lungs to AEnima. 

The downer was that 20,000 people tried to leave at the same time shortly thereafter, and it took me an hour and a half to get out of the parking lot. 

Awesome gig, though. I have no standard to compare it to, as it was my first time seeing them, but I have a feeling that in 20 years I'll be looking back at seeing Tool play Lateralus and Forty-Six and 2 as mroe or less on par with watching Jimi play Hey Joe and Voodoo Child. 

So, Stones down, Tool down, and Porcupine Tree still to go in week three of a crazy stretch of concerts...  And word is Leo Kottke is due to play in Cambridge in the next month or so...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 2, 2006)

Drew said:


> I saw them Friday night - the setlist was pretty similar, although I'm remembering Jambi in there somewhere, and I think Lateralus and Aenima were done as an encore - the guys finished 10,000 Days and just all went down and sat in the center of the stage for a while, and just chilled there. Danny Carey, I believe, pulled out a lighter and held it up, and suddenly the outdoor amphitheater we were at was this sea of lighter flames - no music or anything, just this ocean of light. Lighters at gigs are kind of a cliche, but somehow the way they did it was just a really incredible experience.
> 
> Strangely, way more people were singing along for Tool than any other band I've ever gone to see - if memorable experience #1 was looking up to see the sea of lighters filling the arena, experience #2 was being part of a crowd of maybe 20,000 all singing along at the top of our lungs to AEnima.
> 
> ...



I'd rather see Porcupine Tree than Tool anyday. But then again I find tool to be utterly boring after Aenima.


----------



## Drew (Oct 2, 2006)

Jeff said:


> I'd rather see Porcupine Tree than Tool anyday. But then again I find tool to be utterly boring after Aenima.



It's a tough choice, but given it I'd probably be right next to you at the PT show.  

That said, give Lateralus another listen, and really focus on Danny Carey's drumming. His transformation as a drummer from AEnima to Lateralus is absolutely remarkable - he'd started studying Indian tabla playing by AEnima, but it didn't really come out until Lateralus, and what it did to his phrasing is amazing. In particular, the cymbol fills on the bridge of the title track are jaw-droppingly cool.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 2, 2006)

Drew said:


> It's a tough choice, but given it I'd probably be right next to you at the PT show.
> 
> That said, give Lateralus another listen, and really focus on Danny Carey's drumming. His transformation as a drummer from AEnima to Lateralus is absolutely remarkable - he'd started studying Indian tabla playing by AEnima, but it didn't really come out until Lateralus, and what it did to his phrasing is amazing. In particular, the cymbol fills on the bridge of the title track are jaw-droppingly cool.



I know, but the guitar and bass playing on Lateralus is just God awefully boring. And the 3 songs I heard off of the latest seems to continue that trend. I do love the drumming though, that's for sure.

You need to pick up the Adrian Belew CD that has Carey and Les Claypool on some tracks.


----------

